# I really desperately need advice



## kc1974 (Jun 17, 2008)

So Monday night, my estranged wife swallowed a bottle and a half of antidepressant pills in an attempt to kill herself. She has my two sons living with her in Rhode Island.

I currently live in my parents' computer room in a house on Long Island on a blow-up mattress. There is no room to keep the kids here permanently.

I don't have enough money to cover 3 months rent, which is what I'd need to put down to get my own place, though I could cover rent on a monthly basis I'm sure. My parents have stated clearly that they cannot have the kids living here, and while it's difficult, I can understand. My father isn't very well right now and my kids are a handful to say the least. If I have no place to put them, they have to stay with her.

Except that she is very obviously not fit to keep them, which means they could end up in foster care or something like that.

I don't know what to do. I am seriously at a complete loss. I don't have the means to quickly get an apartment, and my family is not able to help me. My kids are stuck with a woman who just tried to kill herself. On top of that, she has been accusing me of having had inappropriate relations of some kind with our older son, which is absolutely not the case. He just likes me a lot more than he likes her.

I am seriously flipping out. I just don't know what to do with all this. I left a message with my lawyer but she hasn't gotten back to me and I'm just... stunned.

Also, my wife's friends and family tried to cover up what was happening and tried to keep it all from me. I only found out because my wife broke down and told me today when I went up there to get the rest of my stuff.

I am totally stuck. I feel like my heart is going to explode. My poor boys. They're 2 and 5. They don't deserve this. Does anyone have any advice of any kind? I'll be talking to the lawyer tomorrow at some point. I'm sure she'll have some. But I just want any advice I can get. I'm desperate.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

How did she survive the pills? Was she taken to a hospital? If so, ask for a report on her admittance. It will go to demonstrate her mind set. Why do you need 3 months rent?? Every place I've ever been only wants one month deposit. Maybe consider a weekly-rate motel.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Why are you and your wife estranged? Are divorce proceedings currently going on? I doubt the hospital will give any information to you regarding your wife due to the HIPAA laws and regulation. They could face a HUGE lawsuit otherwise. Were the antidepressants your wife's? If so, it sounds like she needs to talk with her doctor and find a new medication. I do feel sorry for your boys and I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Does your wife have friends/family that can take them (wife and kids) in for a few months? If you are paying all the bills in RI it would help you all if you could get rid of that place and save for a few months and get settled in your own place.

Have you decided to stay in NY or are you still looking for work in RI?

When your wife broke down today, how was she towards you?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are going to have the kids why pay for the other place, and if you might have the kids why not live there and let her find someplace.

drconis


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

You need to move into the house temporarily and look after the kids while she recouperates with her mum and dad, I would have thought. That is logical.. Maybe write up a legal document promising to move out when she is cleared by a heath professional to look after the children again, if she is worried you might try not to leave.

???


----------

